# Singapore Mamas?



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

There is a possibility (somewhat small) that we will move to Singapore next year. Just looking to hear from Mamas in Singapore about what the lifestyle is like there? I have only spent 2 days there in transit and DH has spent a few short business trips there. It all seemed so built up and city-fied! Cant work out if there is room for a family with 4 kids and maybe some more in the future! I also want to go back to school. So interested in hearing in university for mature students etc. DH says he thinks the cost of living is super high and we might have to fit into a tiny apartment. Thoughts, comments greatly appreciated.

We have moved and lived on 4 continents in the last 9 years so am not too bothered by the moving process itself, just what life is like there.

Thanks in advance for taking the time to post.


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone????


----------



## MommaSuzi (Jan 9, 2006)

I have friends who's parents live there with their youngest child. I know they have a lot of money, but live in a relatively small apartment there. Sorry- that's about all I can help with.


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaSuzi* 
I have friends who's parents live there with their youngest child. I know they have a lot of money, but live in a relatively small apartment there. Sorry- that's about all I can help with.

Thanks for posting! Appreciate it.

Hmmm...where are all the Singapore Mamas?? How about Hong Kong Mamas....


----------

